# 21 foot Chris Craft CC Questions



## Pdash

I'm looking at buying my first boat and found a 21 foot center console Chris Craft for sale in my price range with a 200 evinrude 2 stroke. I know it has a low transom, but are there any other things I should look at when looking at this boat? 

I was thinking if I do buy the boat I will fill in the transom and add a bracket. I will mainly be fishing inshore and around the pass and maybe on nice days heading just outside the pass. 

Any comments or suggestions would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## reel-crazzzy

*chris craft sea hawk*

owned a 86 sea hawk for several years ,very solid boat. handled seas well running into, across ,or down sea. never had a problem with the low transom . it was a wet boat if quartering a sea with a good breeze . loved that boat . they dont make um like that now days! 200 evinrude is plenty of power for that boat .make sure the deck is solid (no soft spots) be safe out there!


----------



## Ocean Master

I was around a Chris Craft boat like that in the 80's and it was a fine boat. What year is the boat you're looking at?


----------



## Pdash

Thanks for the replies. It's an 87' hull with an 89 evinrude that had the power heads redone 2 years ago. The boat looks like it is in great shape. It's just the motor that I'm worried about.


----------



## X-Shark

> I was thinking if I do buy the boat I will fill in the transom and add a bracket.


That was a easy sentence to say.  Price tag would be in the $6000 range.


----------



## Pdash

Haha! Always easier said then done. I figure if I like the boat a lot then I wouldn't mind spending the money and eventually putting a 4 stroke engine on it. I'd probably keep the boat till I can move up to my dream boat. A 24' foot blue wave... Sigh.


----------



## Hook

Had an 88 cuddy for years . Do not know how much flotation is in the one you are looking at mine had none so i replaced the 550 gal pumps with 2000 gal bildge pumps middle and rear just in case.


----------



## SeaHawk10

*Chris Craft 213*

I have a 89 Chris Craft 213 CC with a 04 Yamaha 200...Runs great...If you have any questions let me know... I have owned this one for 6 or 7 years and I love it...


----------



## Pdash

I went and looked at the boat on Wednesday. I took a buddy of mine who has worked on older boats before with me. The boat looks pretty clean, but there were a few hangups for me. 

1. The trim for the motor wasn't working. It could be a $20 switch fix or it could be a $700 fix. I know the part is $300 but labor is around the same for the part.

2. The engine started fine and seem to run fine. However, it sounded a little sluggish coming out of the hole, which means it probably needs a tuneup from sitting all winter. I figure that would be $200

3. The key switch needs to be replaced. I know it's only about $20.

4. The trailer... I think one of the bearings would need to be replaced before I drove it back to Pensacola. There are no brakes on the trailer, which makes me a little nervous with a boat that heavy. It has no roller guides, which is something I would need to put on there since I will be by myself at the boat launch every now and then.

5. The boat itself was nice. The transom was done 6 years ago, but they did it with plywood, so I can maybe get another 4 years or so out of it before it needs replaced. There were some scrapes and scratches on it, but nothing that would deter me from buying it. Just things I would want to fix this winter. 

He is asking 6k for the boat, I think he would take 5k, but I don't feel comfortable paying that much for a boat that I would have to sink another 1k into before I put it in the water. I could have taken it or left it Wednesday. Gut instinct tells me to keep looking, but it would be a great restore if I could get it for 4k. What do you guys think?


----------



## reel-crazzzy

B O A T Brake out another thousand! See what his best price is and go from there. personally id say away from that engine. good luck in your search!:thumbup:


----------



## leeprice72

Save you money. You should keep looking there are better deals on here all the time. Replacing the transom is a no go. 6k even 5k is to much for that.


----------



## gds

*213 seahawk*

I have a "88 213 Chris Craft CC...Looking to add bracket, fill in transom and repower... has anyone filled in the transom lately?


----------

